
The value of owning more books than you can read - Reedx
https://bigthink.com/personal-growth/value-of-unread-books
======
thundergolfer
I certainly agree that sitting in a room full of books you haven't read feels
so great because of how humbling it is.

I was once in the house of a very wealthy family (as a waiter), and their
library was just so perfect it almost evoked a feeling of the sublime. I made
detours on the way to the guests just to pass through the space.

A recent move has me scared off accumulating though. It seems you pay for a
book once, and then pay for it again in time, money, and effort every few
times you move house.

------
pascalxus
Great article! I'm currently trying to build up my classical literature
section. So many great books to read and so little time. :)

~~~
HNLurker2
Read the summary, most of them are overrated and movies are fine :P

Edit: its not cheating, it's maping

------
igouy
[https://publiclibraries.com/](https://publiclibraries.com/)

~~~
igouy
So many books we will never read.

